# Custom Garage Doors



## Just-In-Time (Oct 23, 2008)

Okay guys, here's my question. I have a customer who wants a new garage door installed, he currently had 2 plywood reinforced doors that are starting to warp. I tried to get him a price on a regular 6 panel steel garage door but it will not fit do to low headroom issues. I could order one from the manufacturer but it will cost double what the stock door costs! So I am thinking that I can build him another set of wood doors that will last forever. Problem is I dont know what to use so it will last, not to mention that I dont know what to use for hinges because it is going to be very heavy. My RO is 99"W 84"H. He does not want to spend a lot of money because it is a row home and the garage is facing an alley. Any suggestions??


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Just-In-Time said:


> Okay guys, here's my question. I have a customer who wants a new garage door installed, he currently had 2 plywood reinforced doors that are starting to warp. I tried to get him a price on a regular 6 panel steel garage door but it will not fit do to low headroom issues. I could order one from the manufacturer but it will cost double what the stock door costs! So I am thinking that I can build him another set of wood doors that will last forever. Problem is I dont know what to use so it will last, not to mention that I dont know what to use for hinges because it is going to be very heavy. My RO is 99"W 84"H. He does not want to spend a lot of money because it is a row home and the garage is facing an alley. Any suggestions??


They make low headroom track kits.
That and a stock door, and you're 
money ahead.

If you don't have experience and
proper tools, those torsion springs
can kill you.
Be sure you understand that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Just-In-Time (Oct 23, 2008)

neolitic said:


> They make low headroom track kits.
> That and a stock door, and you're
> money ahead.
> 
> ...


I thought that this would work too but because this is a completely flat roof, the header height is the same as the inside joists, and the manufacturer said that with the low headroom kit you still need 4" min clearance.


----------



## Just-In-Time (Oct 23, 2008)

Bump


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I would suggest using swamp cypress aka domestic cypress. It is light and strong looks great, rather soft though like redwood. It mills great, sands very smooth and costs less than Redwood or cedar, at least here in So. Cal. anyway and it is super bug and weather resistant..

Andy.


----------



## Just-In-Time (Oct 23, 2008)

Does anyone know if T1 11 would hold up for something like this? I thought if I braced it on the front with some 1x and reinforced the back with some sort of angle iron or something to keep it from twisting. Thing is that this guy does not want to spend a lot of money on this and I cant see talking him into anything much more expensive because of the location of it, just needs to be utility grade, not aesthetic.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

This statement...


Just-In-Time said:


> I cant see talking him into anything much more expensive because of the location of it, just needs to be utility grade, not aesthetic.


will never lead to this one.


Just-In-Time said:


> So I am thinking that I can build him another set of wood doors that will last forever.


----------



## Just-In-Time (Oct 23, 2008)

bert0168 said:


> This statement...
> 
> 
> will never lead to this one.


Yeah good call!

So anyway, have any ideas??


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

Probably the direction your headed is the best he is gonna get. I wouldn't guarantee them to be forever doors to him because they won't.

One thing to remember is to bevel the tops of any vertical trim pieces to allow water to shed. You could use treated ply and 1x for rot issues but it would probably cause warpage issues. Anything other than synthetic (Azek or the like) is going to be $$$ but waterproof.

Oh, and make sure you get paid before you leave. :w00t:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

J.I.T.---Does the door have 
torsion springs?
If it does, I can not emphasize
enough......
*If you don't have experience and
proper tools, those torsion springs
can kill you.
Be sure you understand that.*

The questions you are asking
lead me to believe that you 
are not very experienced with
these things.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

neolitic said:


> J.I.T.---Does the door have
> torsion springs?
> If it does, I can not emphasize
> enough......
> ...


I don't think he has room for any springs. I think he is talking about replacing a set of swinging doors with another set of swinging doors.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

bert0168 said:


> I don't think he has room for any springs. I think he is talking about replacing a set of swinging doors with another set of swinging doors.





Just-In-Time said:


> I thought that this would work too but because this is a completely flat roof, the header height is the same as the inside joists, and the manufacturer said that with the low headroom kit you still need 4" min clearance.


I fear not.


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

I think this..


Just-In-Time said:


> I thought that this would work too but because this is a completely flat roof, the header height is the same as the inside joists, and the manufacturer said that with the low headroom kit you still need 4" min clearance.


was in response to this... 


neolitic said:


> They make low headroom track kits.
> That and a stock door, and you're
> money ahead.



If his RO is 86" and the joists are flush with the bottom of the header. no way he gets ANY type of track door in there.

And I agree that torsion springs can kill you, or at least ruin your day.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

There are strange things afoot
in Ballmer alleys! :shifty:


----------



## bert0168 (Jan 28, 2008)

neolitic said:


> There are strange things afoot
> in Ballmer alleys! :shifty:


Could it be the same neighborhood that Rockefeller kidnapper dude was caught in? :shutup:


----------



## Just-In-Time (Oct 23, 2008)

There is definitely no room for any type of track doors so I need to go with another set of swinging doors. I would just like to know if t1 11 will hold up in this application.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Just-In-Time said:


> There is definitely no room for any type of track doors so I need to go with another set of swinging doors. I would just like to know if t1 11 will hold up in this application.


Fir would be more stable than
YP.
Roseburg plywood makes a clear
veneer fir T-111.
Yes, that would be a low cost solution.
Why didn't you just say they were
swinging doors?
Most of the time we aren't dealing
with carriage house doors you know.


----------



## TaitINC (Nov 30, 2007)

i'm not a fan of t1-11. I would make them out of azek sheets, as someone mentioned above. make any exterior trim out of azek, then a basic interior frame to give it structural integrity. my 2 cents

spencer


----------



## Just-In-Time (Oct 23, 2008)

I didnt know that azek manufactured their product in sheets, I have only ever seen it in small applications, trims etc...Would they make a 4x8 sheet or is that too much to ask for??


----------



## TaitINC (Nov 30, 2007)

i can go to my local supply house and pick up 4x8 sheets of azek in 1/4" - 1". these are stock items for them...i would call around first


----------

